# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Janssenkliniek in Medische Missers bij de Avro

## JasmijndeH

EINDHOVEN - Plastisch chirurg Martin Janssen is door het Medisch Tuchtcollege in Eindhoven opnieuw bestraft voor het nalaten van adequate nazorg.

Hij kreeg een berisping omdat hij een 34-jarige patiënte vorig jaar niet snel genoeg naar een oogarts stuurde na complicaties bij een ooglidcorrectie.

Door nog onbekende oorzaken liep zij na de ingreep een ernstige ontsteking op achter de oogbal. Zij raakte daardoor uiteindelijk aan dat oog blind.

Ook legde de Eindhovense tuchtrechter Janssen gisteren een waarschuwing op wegens gebrekkige communicatie voor en tijdens een hersteloperatie na een borstingreep. De plastisch chirurg zou een geïnfecteerde borstprothese hebben verwijderd voor de patiënte er goed en wel erg in had. Volgens de tuchtrechter gaf Janssen daarbij onvoldoende uitleg over wat de vrouw te wachten stond.

Het is de zoveelste keer dat de plastisch chirurg door het medisch tuchtcollege op de vingers wordt getikt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Belachelijk dat zo iemand ondanks vele missers werkzaam blijft en nog meer missers kan maken zoals deze man dus vrolijk deed!  :Mad:

----------

